

Ask HN: Submitted startup looking for feedback - klimchitsky
http://quarket.com/

======
morisy
If the service actually is able to integrate with all the shopping abilities
the demo shows off, it's a very nice concept.

Two things I'd suggest for the iPad version: * Make it very clear when I'm
purchasing something. On set top boxes, there's usually a special red button
that says buy, for example. Maybe have a standardized interface so that I feel
comfortable I won't accidentally purchase 12 tickets to Miley Cyrus 3D, and
later hassle you or your partners for a refund.

* Dump the windows! I understand you want to keep people oriented to the map/search interface, but having widgets on widgets looked odd on the iPad, and will probably look even more cluttered on the phone versions.

Overall, great looking app.

~~~
bgnm2000
I agree with everything Morisy said - especially dumping the windows -
clicking off of them as a way of closing them was very odd. Very cool concept
though!

------
skennedy
The product is definitely needed. Yes, "there's an app for that", but there
are too many apps in my iPhone right now.

However, I just cannot get over how you will be able to convince all these
companies to integrate. For instance, you show the ability to view restaurant
menus, is that a manual process for the restaurant owner? Menu's often change
on seasonal or daily basis. It needs to be easy for a Mom & Pop shop.

As you are building out, do not forget to add functionality for customizing
the menu selections made by the customer. Like a comment "no onions on salad",
add/remove toppings to a pizza, option for a restaurant to call back to
confirm order, etc.

------
klimchitsky
Hey guys. We've just submitted (as some of you here) the last edition of our
YC application form. On quarket.com you'll find a demo video describing our
project. Any opinions, advice, questions are welcome.

By the way, PG is allegedly reading all posts here, so hopefully he'll have a
look too.

